# Cubase 6.5 available in less than 24 hours



## germancomponist (Feb 28, 2012)

Found it on the Steinberg forum:

https://www.steinberg.net/forum/vie...start=25&sid=dc506b6463db35a7638320c38e53d559

_"Hi all,

The good news is: 6.5 brings a host of useful and great sounding features, and you'll love it — just like we do. But yes, it won’t come for free - it simply can't.

However, we are confident that this is a fair deal - consistent with our philosophy. In less than 24 hours you can make your own judgement - when we reveal the full picture 

All the best,
Helge
Helge Vogt - Product Marketing Manager Cubase 
Steinberg Media Technologies GmbH "_

Seems to be a cool update. o/~


----------



## rickholets (Feb 28, 2012)

I'd just ordered my Cubase 6 upgrade Monday! It's nice they will be grandfathering in recent activations (Jan 1 2012 and later, I believe).


----------



## stonzthro (Feb 28, 2012)

What a coincidence - I think I just read something on Apple's homepage that said Logic 10 will be available in 24 months... or was it years...


----------



## MacQ (Feb 28, 2012)

Damn it, Gunther ... couldn't you have waited 24 hours to post this? Haha ... now I'm dying to see what's included ... hopefully they brought back the old lanes ... PLEASE!!

~Stu


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 28, 2012)

When Steinberg was bought by Yamaha, I was skeptical at first. After a short time I realized that the sale of Steinberg to Yamaha was a very good solution.


----------



## Hal (Feb 28, 2012)

the 6.5

*Rewire 64 bit its finally here however i dont know if reason is ready for that yet.

*it comes with this
http://www.steinberg.net/en/products/vst/padshop/details.html (http://www.steinberg.net/en/products/vs ... tails.html)

here also: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgcVr6lTzDs

*Retrologue,Morph filter and FLac support..

understanding how steinbrg works,thats not for FREE !





http://www.gearslutz.com/board/attachme ... .42.31.jpg


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 28, 2012)

reason been 64 bit rewire for a while now. 
been waiting for DAWs to catch up. 
cubase 1st though.


----------



## Hal (Feb 28, 2012)

great this will bring my reason back then


----------



## Pietro (Feb 29, 2012)

49.99 EUR.

I can live with it . Pity it's not free like previous x.5-s but, oh well.

Shopping cart doesn't work yet though. They are on it.

- Piotr


----------



## noiseboyuk (Feb 29, 2012)

Was really hoping for improvements on automation lanes, EuCon fixes, Quick Controls and general workflow stuff. Apart from comping stuff and rewire 64 bit for those it affects, any practical improvements?


----------



## dedersen (Feb 29, 2012)

I am also a bit underwhelmed. Seems like it's mostly adding a few vst instruments and plug-ins that I likely won't use anyway. A bit annoying that we will probably have to upgrade in order to benefit from future bug fixes now. Ugh, and I upgraded to Cubase 6 in late December...


----------



## guydoingmusic (Feb 29, 2012)

Padshop.... PAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!!!


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 29, 2012)

dedersen @ Wed Feb 29 said:


> I am also a bit underwhelmed. Seems like it's mostly adding a few vst instruments and plug-ins that I likely won't use anyway. A bit annoying that we will probably have to upgrade in order to benefit from future bug fixes now. Ugh, and I upgraded to Cubase 6 in late December...



Cubase 6.06 is about to be released with the bug fixes-and it's free. No synths, new filters, or updated Amp Rack.


----------



## dedersen (Feb 29, 2012)

NYC Composer @ Wed Feb 29 said:


> dedersen @ Wed Feb 29 said:
> 
> 
> > I am also a bit underwhelmed. Seems like it's mostly adding a few vst instruments and plug-ins that I likely won't use anyway. A bit annoying that we will probably have to upgrade in order to benefit from future bug fixes now. Ugh, and I upgraded to Cubase 6 in late December...
> ...


Ah. I stand corrected.


----------



## deniz (Feb 29, 2012)

Great news! But 49,99.-€,, WHY??? Why we should pay for every big update???C'mon Steinberg, have look at Presonus for example Soundcloud,Multitrack-Comping and much, much more...

I don't like the update policy of steinberg.for me, i use both DAW's but i had payed more money for steinberg updates than for studio one.

But who needs!!

Anyway o


----------



## Hal (Mar 1, 2012)

Here

http://www.steinberg.net/en/products/cubase/new_features/new_in_version_65.html (http://www.steinberg.net/en/products/cu ... on_65.html)


----------



## Biggator1999 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey guys, I've reached a snag and I hope someone can help. I just installed 6.5 and I tried to open my template, which I built in VE Pro 5, and Cubase says there is no info on the plugin Vienna Ensemble Pro. When I bring up the instrument window to add VE Pro it isn't an option. What should I do? I just installed all my VE software and now it's in the list of instruments, but it won't open. I tried opening my template and I get a list of ports that are unmapped. I can still see the VE Pro in the list, but I can't load it in an instrument slot. I did just start using a Novation Zero MK II as a controller and I wonder if auto map has anything to do with it. It was working with 6 so I'm not sure if that's the problem, just thought I'd mention it. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Jaap (Mar 1, 2012)

Happily I fell in the grace period for a free update. Not sure if I would have updated if I had to pay since I am not really a synth guy, but a few tools extra is always handy 

edit: just saw the post above me. 
My template loads fine with vep5 and 6.5 (64 bit client). I wish I could help you, but I have actually no idea what could cause it.


----------



## adg21 (Mar 1, 2012)

Better window management is what is really needed. Improvements to the mixer is really needed. Hiding tracks in the main window would be nice. Navigation improvements (side-scroll at least). No-one wants a crappy amp sim. FLAC support, rewire and the upload to soundcloud thing are all good, but those synths sound really bad, along with the amp sim, and the EQs which also look useless (how about the yamaha vintage or portico :D OK maybe not those but..).


----------



## noiseboyuk (Mar 1, 2012)

What do you think the deal is beyond this point? I see 6.0.6 is out next week, but will that be the last 6.0.x version do you think?


----------



## adg21 (Mar 1, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Thu Mar 01 said:


> What do you think the deal is beyond this point? I see 6.0.6 is out next week, but will that be the last 6.0.x version do you think?



Maybe there is still hope for the things I've mentioned, but I think this will just fix some bugs. Bugs in Cubase 6 haven't affected me, I wouldn't even know what they were which is a good thing. Cubase 6 has been good to me in that regard.


----------



## adg21 (Mar 1, 2012)

Biggator1999 @ Thu Mar 01 said:


> Hey guys, I've reached a snag and I hope someone can help. I just installed 6.5 and I tried to open my template, which I built in VE Pro 5, and Cubase says there is no info on the plugin Vienna Ensemble Pro. When I bring up the instrument window to add VE Pro it isn't an option. What should I do? I just installed all my VE software and now it's in the list of instruments, but it won't open. I tried opening my template and I get a list of ports that are unmapped. I can still see the VE Pro in the list, but I can't load it in an instrument slot. I did just start using a Novation Zero MK II as a controller and I wonder if auto map has anything to do with it. It was working with 6 so I'm not sure if that's the problem, just thought I'd mention it. Any help would be much appreciated.



Here is a trick when plugins mysteriously don't show. Go to your plugins folder create a new folder and put the .dll file into that folder (just move the location a little bit) and reload Cubase. Otherwise just double check the VST pathways (in plug-in information) in case the update changed them. Remember VST3 .dll extensions are stored in a different place


----------



## guydoingmusic (Mar 1, 2012)

adg21 @ Thu Mar 01 said:


> noiseboyuk @ Thu Mar 01 said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think the deal is beyond this point? I see 6.0.6 is out next week, but will that be the last 6.0.x version do you think?
> ...


 While Cubase 6 has been great, this has really made me think twice about moving DAW's now. I want a fully functioning product that I paid for. And not having to get it through some "Expansion Pack". Granted it's only $50. But still... Who on this planet REALLY wants Padshop? I mean seriously? 

I do realize that they are releasing a 6.0.6 update soon. But like Guy said... to what point are they going to keep investing time into the 6.0.x versions. 

In my opinion, they seriously f'ed up with this one.

/brad


----------



## Jaap (Mar 1, 2012)

I fiddled a bit with padshop and had actually quite some fun haha, but I am totally no synth guy and it probably doesn't hold up against major stuff like Zebra and Virus, but I had a good hour of fun with it


----------



## givemenoughrope (Mar 1, 2012)

I listened to the Padshop clips. With so many retro and granular options, how does it really stack up? The retro one didn't sound so great (thinking of firing up my Juno and Univox again recently) and the actual sound of the granular didn't grab me. Honestly, I've barely dug into Absynth and Reaktor's granular capabilities (but was planning on doing so very soon) but demos I've heard sound great.

My only gripe with Cubase 6 on a Mac (might be a 64-bit PC sooner than later) is it's handling of plug-ins/synths (can't touch Logic from what I recall) and that they messed with the comping workflow. Seeing the new comp features actually scared me as much as they seemed pointless. 

I dunno...I'm thinking the best Cubase update I could make is switching to a PC. Thoughts?


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson (Mar 1, 2012)

Agreed. Plus you can buy double the processing power with the money you get from selling your Mac. I've had 2 Mac Pro 8 core about a year and a half ago,...sold them for PC's and never looked back.


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 1, 2012)

Jeffrey Peterson @ Thu Mar 01 said:


> I've had 2 Mac Pro 8 core about a year and a half ago,...sold them for PC's and never looked back.



o-[][]-o


----------



## Dracarys (Mar 2, 2012)

any improvements in vst bridge? I don't feel like buying VE Pro


----------



## MacQ (Mar 2, 2012)

givemenoughrope @ Thu Mar 01 said:


> Seeing the new comp features actually scared me as much as they seemed pointless.
> 
> I dunno...I'm thinking the best Cubase update I could make is switching to a PC. Thoughts?



The new comping just takes the Cubase 6 comping and makes it an OPTION rather than the default. The comping is (thankfully) back to "normal" as it was in C5 and earlier: using the scissors on a lane event cuts ONLY that event, and the select arrow SELECTS the event rather than making it the priority event in the lane. All of that "enhanced comping workflow" stuff they brought in with Cubase 6.0 is now accomplished with a NEW tool.

Hallelujah. It was KILLING my workflow.

~Stu


----------



## Biggator1999 (Mar 2, 2012)

Alright, so update on my problem, in case this happens to someone and they want to know. I deleted the automap program itself and I went into cubase and deleted all the automap versions of the plugins. I then reinstalled all my VE software and that seems to do the trick. I'm going to try to install automap again and this time not wrap the VE software and see if that helps matters. I'll post my results. 

Cheers.

Thanks for the advice BTW adg21.


----------

